# ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي في ايجاد بديل للدهون الحيوانية



## zizoamr36 (29 يونيو 2013)

ارجو من يعرف بديل للدهن الحيواني و يعمل عمله و يكون سعره ارخص و ايضا عاوز اعرف المادة التي تلون الزيت المعدني اقصد الصبغة عاوز اسمها العلمي و اين اجدها لكم مني كل التقدير و الاحترام وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## chemnoor (18 يوليو 2013)

بالنسبة لبديل الدهن الحيواني في صناعة الصابون فهو الزيوت
بالنسبة للمادة التي تلون الزيت المعدني وتبقيه شفاف فهي أشغة من نوع سولفنت منها مثلاً

Solvent Yellow 124 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zizoamr36 (19 يوليو 2013)

اشكر حضرتك شكرا جزيلا بس انا عاوز مادة كيميائية بديلة للدهن و تعمل عملها مش عاوز زيوت يا ريت لو تقدر تساعدني ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

